# X11 stürzt ab

## drfunfrock

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem PC, dass X11 regelmässig den PC blockiert. So etwa 1 mal am Tag. Ich habe das mit verschiedene Grakas von ATI probiert. Zuerst eine 9700, nun eine 9800Pro. Dann habe ich die Speicher getestet und es war nichts. Auf der Console läuft alles stabil.

Mein Kernel: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2

ansonsten benuzte ich die aktuelle nicht maskierte xorg-version (wie bekomme ich die version?)

Nun bin ich etwas ratlos

----------

## SinoTech

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> ansonsten benuzte ich die aktuelle nicht maskierte xorg-version (wie bekomme ich die version?)
> ...

 

Das zeigt dir die installierte Version von xorg an.

```

$ emerge -vpt xorg-x11

```

Ansonsten wäre folgendes noch ganz Interessant:

- Irgendwelche Einträge in den Logs?

- Schmiert der ganze rechner ab, oder funktioniert beispielsweise noch ssh?

- Passiert das zufällig oder nur wenn du bestimmte Programme startest?

Mfg

Sino

----------

## toskala

verwendest du die ati-drivers? falls ja dann teste mal ohne die, falls nein probier mal die ati-drivers aus.

----------

## Robmaster

wie hast du deine xorg.conf erstellt ?

Falls du xorgconfig verwendet hast, soltest du mal fglrxconfig probieren.

Habe selbs eine ATI 9700Pro die mach bei mir zumglück keine probleme.

Frohe Weinachten.

----------

## drfunfrock

Meine xorg-version:

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 1,803 kB

```

Nein, in den logs ist nix zu finden, nur manchmal freezt alles ein. Ach ja, die config hab ich auch mit mit dem ATI-Tool erzeugt...

----------

## Sourcecode

 *drfunfrock wrote:*   

> Meine xorg-version:
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 1,803 kB
> ...

 

Lass mich raten :

System Arbeitet noch, Mauss kan man noch bewegen aber nix anklicken, und Tastatur ist Total Blockiert?

Das Problem habe ich auch (NVIDIA User).

----------

## drfunfrock

Nein, bei mir geht erst der Cursor kaputt, verweist also auf eine falsche Bitmap und dann kann ich nicht einmal mehr den X Server resetten.

----------

## norc

Rafer: Das Problem scheint das Composite Enabled zu sein bei NVdia, denn jedenfalls traten diese Freezes, wie du sie beschreibst, nach dem ausschalten, bei mir nicht mehr auf.

drfunfrock:

Paste einfach mal die Zeilen aus der /var/log/Xorg.0.log zur Zeit des Absturzes. (Und alles was seltsam aussieht (Warnungen, Fehler usw ...)

Paste auch mal die relevanten Zeilen aus der /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## drfunfrock

 *norc wrote:*   

> Rafer: Das Problem scheint das Composite Enabled zu sein bei NVdia, denn jedenfalls traten diese Freezes, wie du sie beschreibst, nach dem ausschalten, bei mir nicht mehr auf.
> 
> 

 

Das ist ja interessant. Ok, ich muss nur noch auf den nächsten Freeze warten. Heute ging es gut.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich hab das Problem auch!

Gleicher Kernel, gleiches xorg, auch Nvidia-Karte (benutze aber nicht das nvidia-Modul, sondern nv). Composite: keine Ahnung. Kann mich nicht erinnern, das explizit eingeschaltet zu haben. In der xorg.conf steht nichts dazu, aber im Xorg.0.log findet sich "Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE". Heißt das dass es auch benutzt wird? Wenn ja, wie und wo kann ich's abschalten?

Mein Fehlerbild deckt sich mit dem von Rafer: X friert ein, Mauscursor geht noch, Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr. Per ssh lässt sich X killen und neu starten.

Wer ist eigentlich für das Hin- und Herschalten der Konsolen mit <strg><alt><F-Tasten> verantwortlich, hängt das auch von X ab? Das klappt nämlich nach einem X-Neustart per ssh nicht mehr: Sobald ich auf eine Textkonsole wechseln will, friert X wieder ein.

Der Fehler tritt bei mir absolut zufällig auf, zuletzt mehrmals im Konqueror, in Opera und beim Umschalten des aktiven Programmfensters in der Xfce4-Taskleiste.

Hatte erst auf ein Hardwareproblem getippt, weil der Fehler bei mir nach einem Mainboardwechsel erstmals aufgetreten ist. Dagegen spricht aber, dass es definitiv immer nur X aus der Bahn haut, während das restliche System munter weiterarbeitet. Mit dem Mainboardwechsel kam auch der Umstieg GCC 3.3.6 > 3.4.4. Geänderte Hardware, komplett neu kompiliertes System, frischerer Kernel, ... Hier hat sich einiges geändert, deshalb weiß ich nicht wirklich, wo ich mit der Eingrenzung der Fehlerquelle anfangen soll. :-/

Werde die nächsten Tage mal probieren, ob ich X mit dem 2.6.12er Kernel auch kaputtkriege...

@ Rafer: Welchen Kernel benutzt du, auch 2.6.14?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Ich hab das Problem auch!
> 
> Gleicher Kernel, gleiches xorg, auch Nvidia-Karte (benutze aber nicht das nvidia-Modul, sondern nv). Composite: keine Ahnung. Kann mich nicht erinnern, das explizit eingeschaltet zu haben. In der xorg.conf steht nichts dazu, aber im Xorg.0.log findet sich "Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE". Heißt das dass es auch benutzt wird? Wenn ja, wie und wo kann ich's abschalten?
> 
> 

 

Es hängt also wahrscheinlich mit der Composite erweiterung zusammen die anscheinend mittlerweile Automatisch Aktiv ist.

Denn ich habe sie auchnicht in meiner X.org Config stehen aber auch beimir wird sie Initialisiert  :

```
replica-solutions log # cat Xorg.0.log | grep COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

replica-solutions log # 

```

Frage:  Wie hau ich das ding da raus?

Mal schaun ob ich mit emerge die lib einfach runterputzen kann...

Nein geht nicht : 

*  x11-libs/libXcomposite [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 195 kB

      Homepage:    http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description: X.Org Xcomposite library

      License:     X11

*hmmm*

Aber die lib ist auf jedenfall da das gab mir slocate aus : 

/usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0

/usr/lib/libXcomposite.a

/usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1

/usr/lib/libXcomposite.so

Ein Umbenennen der Lib mit anschliessendem restart funktioniert auchnicht, Composite wird trozdem geladen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @ Rafer: Welchen Kernel benutzt du, auch 2.6.14?

 

2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (Gentoo-Sources)

----------

## hoschi

Sagt mal, wie kann ich die Ausgabe von "startx" in der Shell umleiten in eine Datei, "startx > log" funktioniert nicht.

Es gäbe ja die xorglog, aber die finde ich in meinem Fall eher unpraktisch.

----------

## klemi

hab das gleiche Problem wie drfunfrock. Ich konnte X nicht mehr starten.

Ein rebbot in der Konsole hat den PC beim 2. booten dann immer korrekt hochgefahren.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## sprittwicht

sprittwicht vs. xorg: 2:0.

Hab den Kernel 2.6.12 nochmal neu kompiliert (diesmal auch mit GCC 3.4.4), um ihn an das neue Mainboard anzupassen. Jetzt krieg ich xorg auch mit diesem Kernel gecrasht, wunderbar. Könnte es jetzt noch probieren mit dem nvidia- statt dem nv-Treiber, aber ich glaube das bringt nicht wirklich viel oder?

Die Leute mit Nvidia-Karten, die hier das gleiche Problem haben: Benutzt ihr Nvidias Kernelmodul oder xorg's eigenen nv-Treiber?

Vielleicht ist es noch interessant, dass mir trotz aller scheinbaren Zufälligkeit schon wieder der Konqueror das X abgeschossen hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das im Konqueror bis jetzt immer dann passiert, wenn ich in ein anderes Verzeichnis wechseln wollte oder mit der rechten Taste auf die Eigenschaften eines Verzeichnisses zugreifen wollte.

Ansonsten würd mich jetzt auch mal interressieren, wie ich diese dämliche Composite-Extension ausschalten kann.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Leute mit Nvidia-Karten, die hier das gleiche Problem haben: Benutzt ihr Nvidias Kernelmodul oder xorg's eigenen nv-Treiber?

 

nvidia-kerlen & nvidia-glx per emerge.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht ist es noch interessant, dass mir trotz aller scheinbaren Zufälligkeit schon wieder der Konqueror das X abgeschossen hat. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist das im Konqueror bis jetzt immer dann passiert, wenn ich in ein anderes Verzeichnis wechseln wollte oder mit der rechten Taste auf die Eigenschaften eines Verzeichnisses zugreifen wollte.

 

Das scheint aber nicht das Prob Generell zu sein, weil ich nutze keinen Konqueror uind er ist auch nicht Installiert. Ich habs biem browsen per Firefox.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten würd mich jetzt auch mal interressieren, wie ich diese dämliche Composite-Extension ausschalten kann.

 

Will ich auch wissen, ich habe die vorhandenen Libs umbenannt aber sie werden trozdem inizialisiert ( halt build in) also ist das ganze nochmal irgendwo extra gebacken *hmpf*

----------

## klemi

ich benutz nvidias Kernelmodule, die neuesten übrigens -mit denen davor gabs die gleicnen Probs wenns überhaupt damit zusammmenhängt.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## UTgamer

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> sprittwicht vs. xorg: 2:0.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ansonsten würd mich jetzt auch mal interressieren, wie ich diese dämliche Composite-Extension ausschalten kann.

 

Na da kann ich weiterhelfen   :Smile: 

Tragt unterhalb dem Abschnitt Section "Module" nach EndSection follgendes ein:

```
Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection
```

Dann könnt ihr im Logfile diesen Eintrag sehen:

```
(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled
```

Na mal sehen ob das eure Fehler behebt.

----------

## franzf

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *sprittwicht wrote:*   sprittwicht vs. xorg: 2:0.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ansonsten würd mich jetzt auch mal interressieren, wie ich diese dämliche Composite-Extension ausschalten kann. 
> ...

 

Haha  :Very Happy: 

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i composite

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
```

Der is gut, nicht?

Wie werds ich das Dingens nun los? Wenn trotz Disable das Modul geladen wird?

_HILFE_!  :Very Happy: 

Thx Franz

----------

## Sourcecode

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*    *sprittwicht wrote:*   sprittwicht vs. xorg: 2:0.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ansonsten würd mich jetzt auch mal interressieren, wie ich diese dämliche Composite-Extension ausschalten kann. 
> ...

 Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

chreib das mal so rein und grep : 

sourcecode@replica-solutions ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep Composite

(**) Extension "Composite" is disabled

----

Beimir hat der Syntax in der conf geholfen, aber dsie Abstürze sind immernoch.

----------

## franzf

Da ich immer mal mit Composite rumspiel, hab ich natürlich die Section schon bestehen. Und natürlich "Extensions", also groß...

Ich mach ja ein grep -i, dass alles, was irgendwie Composite enthält, angezeigt wird.

Einerseits sagt er, composite sei disabled, dann startet er es aber trotzdem :/

Wie krieg ich das jetzt soweit gebacken, dass er mir GAR nix mehr lädt (Compositeseitig, natürlich  :Very Happy: )?

----------

